# Sicilian: U megghiu giuvà da’ carrozza



## Yussi

Nella serie Il Paradiso delle Signore Giuseppe Amato dice della sua figlia Tina: _U megghiu giuvà da’ carrozza. _
Cosa significarebbe?🤗


----------



## danieleferrari

Il meglio (di questo sono sicuro)...

Forse 'la miglior ruota della carrozza' (per indicare la persona migliore della famiglia?) 😨.
Non ne ho idea, mi dispiace.


----------



## alfaalfa

Yussi said:


> _U megghiu giuvà da’ carrozza. _
> Cosa significarebbe?🤗


Ciao. Lo hai letto o è quello che hai capito?


----------



## danieleferrari

alfaalfa said:


> Lo hai letto o è quello che hai capito?


Sì, sono d'accordo con il caro @alfaalfa. Qual è il contesto, poi? Di che cosa si parla?


----------



## Yussi

Sta scritto nel copione.


----------



## alfaalfa

"U" in italiano è "il". Tina mi sembra una donna invece.
Potresti aggiungere un po' di contesto e le frasi precedente e successive?


----------



## Yussi

Ecco un pezzo del dialogo, l'episodio finisce con questa battuta del padre Giuseppe.

VITTORIO Ah, meglio, meglio. Vede, oggi le ho rubato uno scatto in galleria. E Tina…incarna la meraviglia della giovinezza. Vostra figlia ha un sorriso che sembra un sole che illumina una stanza e il suo sguardo è quello di tutte le ragazze che vogliamo far innamorare. Vuole posare per me?

TINA Io non so che cosa dire…

VITTORIO E dica di sì.

TINA Sì!

VITTORIO Bene, bene!

GIUSEPPE E adesso però, voglio dire, mi piacerebbe che lei favorisse.

VITTORIO Mi sembra di capire che non ho scelta.

GIUSEPPE Certo. Dalle nostre parti, se non hai condiviso la tavola non ci possiamo chiamare amici.

AGNESE Per una volta hai detto una cosa giusta, Giuse’.

GIUSEPPE Oh, non solo, ci sta anche un brindisi.

SALVATORE È vero!

VITTORIO A Tina!

SALVATORE Da Londra, alla patria.

GIUSEPPE _U megghiu giuvà da’ carrozza_, cin cin!


----------

